# AMD Radeon HD 7990 Clock Speeds and Core Config Confirmed, Tested



## btarunr (Apr 22, 2013)

Ahead of its April 24 launch, AMD board vendors has been distributing marketing materials to their retail partners. One such retailer in Japan revealed the flagship graphics card's specifications sheet, revealing details such as clock speeds and GPU core configuration.

To begin with, AMD isn't compromising much on clock speeds on the HD 7990 "Malta," in an effort to lower power draw. The card features GPU core clock speed of 1000 MHz, which puts it above the single-GPU Radeon HD 7970, but not much lower than the Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, with its 1050 MHz. The memory is clocked at 6.00 GHz, on par with the HD 7970 GHz Edition, which yields a cumulative memory bandwidth of 576 GB/s.






Moving on to the core configuration, the Radeon HD 7990 "Malta" doesn't disable anything on the "Tahiti" silicon. It uses a pair of "Tahiti" chips, with 2048 stream processors each, 128 TMUs each, 32 ROPs each, and 384-bit GDDR5 memory interfaces, each. The card features a total of 6 GB of memory, 3 GB per GPU.

In another slide, AMD gave retailers performance numbers for the Radeon HD 7990 "Malta" from its own testing. The HD 7990 is pitted against GeForce GTX 690 and GeForce GTX TITAN, and the three cards were put through 3DMark "Fire Strike" in performance and extreme presets. In performance preset, the Radeon HD 7990 scored 16 percent higher than GeForce GTX 690, and 29 percent higher than the GTX TITAN. In the extreme preset, it kept the trend up, scoring 15 percent higher than the GTX 690, and 31 percent higher than the GTX TITAN.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 22, 2013)

Am I the only one that noticed that both texture and fillrate have more than doubled compared to the 7970 GHz Ed with the same amount of ROPs and a higher clockspeed?
If these are Tahiti chips like the ones used in the 7950 en 7970 series, they should have a lower texture and pixel fillrate at 1GHz.

I wonder what they did to the chip for this to be possible(two typos seem highly improbable to me, unless the table is fake ofc)

Edit: Humansmoke gave me the somewhat obvious answer


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 22, 2013)

What on earth have they done to the power configuration to allow such good output with 'speculated' reduced TDP?  It'll be interesting to see the reviews.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2013)

im just picturing the asus version! cant wait to see what all these look like!


----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 22, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Am I the only one that noticed that both texture and fillrate have more than doubled compared to the 7970 GHz Ed with the same amount of ROPs and a higher clockspeed?
> If these are Tahiti chips like the ones used in the 7950 en 7970 series, they should have a lower texture and pixel fillrate at 1GHz.


That's easily solved. The 7970 GHz numbers in the picture are wrong- they are for the vanilla 7970.
Pixel fillrate is Core freq * ROP count
7970 is 925 x 32 = 29.6 GPixels/sec ( a GHz Edition would be 1000 x 32 = 32 GPixels/sec, or 33.6 GTex/sec under boost clock)
Likewise, texture fillrate is Core freq * TMUs
7970 is 925 x 128 = 118.4 GTexels/sec (GHz Edition would be 1000 x 128 = 128 GTex/sec, or 134.4 GTex/sec under boost clock)


----------



## adulaamin (Apr 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im just picturing the asus version! cant wait to see what all these look like!



They're all gonna look the same just with different stickers/decals.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2013)

really?? that's shit!


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 22, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> They're all gonna look the same just with different stickers/decals.



i'll take your info with a pinch of salt 
as far as i know, amd are allowing their partner to custom its cooler and modified of its voltage to gain more clocks higher than average.


----------



## qubit (Apr 22, 2013)

Don't forget that CrossFire runt frame problem. This means that these figures will be totally false and hence real world performance much lower until AMD fix this problem.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 22, 2013)

qubit said:


> Don't forget that CrossFire runt frame problem. This means that these figures will be totally false and hence real world performance much lower until AMD fix this problem.


There was an article posted here about how they fixed it. But it got pulled. It's been 1.5 years since release of 7970, so AMD should fix that problem anytime soon now. Perhaps during 2nd anniversary.


----------



## qubit (Apr 22, 2013)

Ghost said:


> There was an article posted here about how they fixed it. But it got pulled. It's been 1.5 years since release of 7970, so AMD should fix that problem anytime soon now. Perhaps during 2nd anniversary.



Yes, it's a bit of a scandal how AMD have been happy to take your money for expensive cards while keeping quiet about a serious problem like this. :shadedshu Some enthusiasts who've been using CF for a long have been selling their cards and going nvidia over this issue.

I'm surprised an article like that got pulled from TPU as censorship isn't something they do too much of around here I'm glad to say.

Finally, frame rating is a complex test methodology to explain and understand the results from, so my article summarizes it, with PC Perspective's original in depth version linked to at the bottom.


----------



## adulaamin (Apr 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> really?? that's shit!





SIGSEGV said:


> i'll take your info with a pinch of salt
> as far as i know, amd are allowing their partner to custom its cooler and modified of its voltage to gain more clocks higher than average.



You guys are right. Asus is gonna come out with a uber custom cooled 7990 on launch date. Also MSI, Sapphire, Gigabyte. Reference coolers? Naaahhh


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 22, 2013)

qubit said:


> Some enthusiasts who've been using CF for a long have been selling their cards and going nvidia over this issue...



I'd hardly call myself an enthusiast but I will take the title you give gladly 

I can't speak for the rest of the folk that ditched crossfire for Titan but if Nvidia release a higher specced Titan as is rumoured (which i don't really believe) I'll not buy Nvidia again as long as AMD have competitive offerings.  I left the AMD crossfire problems behind for a single super card.  If Nvidia release something better a few months later they will not get my money again.  AMD on the other hand have always said they'll bring out a 7990, just a bit late is all.

So if AMD finally iron out their software and release the 7990 with near perfect drivers and Nvidia release a higher specced Titan to boot, it is Nvidia who don't give shit about their customers. :shadedshu


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 22, 2013)

qubit said:


> Yes, it's a bit of a scandal how AMD have been happy to take your money for expensive cards while keeping quiet about a serious problem like this. :shadedshu Some enthusiasts who've been using CF for a long have been selling their cards and going nvidia over this issue.
> 
> I'm surprised an article like that got pulled from TPU as censorship isn't something they do too much of around here I'm glad to say.
> 
> Finally, frame rating is a complex test methodology to explain and understand the results from, so my article summarizes it, with PC Perspective's original in depth version linked to at the bottom.


Its certainly not as big a problem as some here made/make it out to be...

First, AMD cards are cheaper at the high end...by a lot. They were not initially, but massive price drops have them squarely below NVIDIA whos prices haven't budged for the same exact performance.

Second, how is it a scandal when they never tested for it in the first place?

Please, TPU, stop making mountains out of molehills...the lemming just fall right off the cliff...


----------



## qubit (Apr 22, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Its certainly not as big a problem as some here made/make it out to be...
> 
> First, AMD cards are cheaper at the high end...by a lot. They were not initially, but massive price drops have them squarely below NVIDIA whos prices haven't budged for the same exact performance.
> 
> ...



Have you seen the frame rating test results at PC Per? It's a scandal all right, or at least naughty, lol.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> You guys are right. Asus is gonna come out with a uber custom cooled 7990 on launch date. Also MSI, Sapphire, Gigabyte. Reference coolers? Naaahhh



that's what I like to hear!! I was thinking all standard and reference cards wouldn't sell as well as own branded remakes!

ooooh I cant wait to see some triple slot coolers and some supersized slap my bitch up coolers..... wish I was rich!!


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 22, 2013)

qubit said:


> Have you seen the frame rating test results at PC Per? It's a scandal all right, or at least naughty, lol.



You and Earthdog are about to enter an endless tango about driver issues and latency.  I'd bailout now m8 before it's too late.


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 22, 2013)

qubit said:


> Have you seen the frame rating test results at PC Per? It's a scandal all right, or at least naughty, lol.



Its the just about the same thing Nvidia was dealing with 1year ago and for all there efforts its still not solved on their side either after a year of trial and error with driver updates.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 22, 2013)

qubit said:


> Have you seen the frame rating test results at PC Per? It's a scandal all right, or at least naughty, lol.


Yes, and No. Disagree. No scandal, no nothing like that at all. A lot of people have bought this hook line and sinker for WAY worse than it really is.

I digress.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 22, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Yes, and No. Disagree. No scandal, no nothing like that at all. A lot of people have bought this hook line and sinker for WAY worse than it really is.
> 
> I digress.



Says the dude who only runs a single 7970 or GTX690. 

Do keep in mind there are a huge number of Crossfire users here on TPU that DO agree it's an issue, and as big of an issue as related, so you'll have a hard time convincing those that use Crossfire there's no problems, and that's it's no big deal.

See, I can be a broken record, just like you.



EarthDog: Not a big problem. No I don't run Crossfire.


Xzibit:  Yeah, it's an issue....but look, NVidia has the same problems!


Also keep in mind, that W1zz does relate the same issues as being evident, in his reviews, before the PCPer stuff came out. Frankly, nobody really cares about PCPer, as all they showed is WHY we have issues in some instances, but doesn't provide a fix.



Why not just put your opinion on the subject in your signature, and not post?  The less you post about it not being an issue, the less you'll find others posting that it is.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 22, 2013)

I think its important for people to understand what the problems exactly are.

Most of the worst issues are rather specific, with some examples being: 
Crossfire (both scaling and stuttering/frametimes)
Bugs while overclocking
Bugs when using a multi-monitor set-up
Bugs with low power modes
Bugs with the use of OpenCL.
Bugs with the use of displayport

As you can tell by the nature of those problems, they do not apply to someone not using that specific feature, and furthermore, as is usually the case with bugs: their occurence is usually not pervasive, and sometimes unpredictable.

The fact of the matter is: There are problems, but they are simply not applicable to everyone, either because the person in question use their hardware in such a way that they never engage in bug-ridden useage, or they simply don't notice the fact that something is not working as intended.

I myself as a single card user have noticed a lot of bugs, mainly overclocking, displayport, and multi-monitor related ones, but also some OpenCL weirdness. Furthermore I also got a friend who's running crossfire, and sometimes he's better off just running on 1 card, plain and simple, and while i probably wouldnt mind dealing with some issues that arise, the state of things at the moment is that in peoples heads, they generally just have to jump through too many hoops in order to enjoy something that is advertised as working. 

For people like Earthdog I've got only one tip: Try to look beyond your own situation, as you're only one person compared to the numerous people in this thread alone posting something different(although this tip will probably be in vain, judging by his repetitive posts).

Edit: While there are definitely problems, I can also see things changing, and i've already felt some of those changes; like the improvements they've made to games like skyrim and borderlands. I actually have quite a bit of confidence that things will get better, confidence i had a whole lot less of half a year ago.


----------



## Frick (Apr 22, 2013)

Oohhhh goooooooooddd not the frame stuff again. Can't you just wait for the drivers damnit? You must have emptied that subject twenty times over by now.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 22, 2013)

Frick said:


> Oohhhh goooooooooddd not the frame stuff again. Can't you just wait for the drivers damnit? You must have emptied that subject twenty times over by now.



Sure, shall we move on to OpenCL issues, Flash acceleration, or game issues? Which other problem would you like us to talk about?













I have months and months of problems, and no properly working WHQL Win8 drivers. Frame latency can eat it, Crossfire simply causes my system to crash at random intervals, and THAT is what's really bugging me about AMD's drivers.


Frame latency only explains why playing games makes me physically ill. Now that I know why, I got rid of Crossfire, and can game again!





However, AMD still has other problems, too. MANY of them. And, no the pictured system is NOT overclocked.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 22, 2013)

Back on topic....

If the thing is powered by 2 8 pins, that makes it a 375watt TDP card (well, power draw anyhow).  If they have managed to do that, what the hell magic have they performed on the same silicon?

2 Fully fledged 1GHz chips on 2x3GB memory on less than 400 watts.  That's pretty bloody impressive.  Very, very impatient for full, warts and all reviews to come out in two days....


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 22, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Back on topic....
> 
> If the thing is powered by 2 8 pins, that makes it a 375watt TDP card (well, power draw anyhow).  If they have managed to do that, what the hell magic have the performed on the same silicon?
> 
> 2 Fully fledged 1GHz chips on 2x3GB memory on less than 400 watts.  That's pretty bloody impressive.  Very, very impatient for full, warts and all reviews to come out in two days....



My full 3770k and 2x 7950 system pulls ~400W from the wall(three card pull less, because Crossfire is broken). I don't call 7990's power consumption all that amazing, really.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 22, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Says the dude who only runs a single 7970 or GTX690.
> 
> Do keep in mind there are a huge number of Crossfire users here on TPU that DO agree it's an issue, and as big of an issue as related, so you'll have a hard time convincing those that use Crossfire there's no problems, and that's it's no big deal.
> 
> ...


Ran it.. dont need it. 690 was essentially a gift so that is why I run it as opposed to any 1,2,3, or 4 7970's that I have had in the past. I would be running 7970's in CFx if the ones I had fit in my case. 

Frankly, nobody cares about people blowing this out of proportion. As I said, is it an issue, yes it is, for some people, not all, not on all titles at or most even. CFx is not "useless" as some fearmongers have stated.

Here is my exact take on this in fact. As a team, instead of fearmongering like was done at many sites/articles...: http://www.overclockers.com/nvidias-fcat-gpu-testing-pursuing/

@ Math - I have always noted this is a problem, just not as bad as A LOT of people have made it out to be is all.


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 22, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Xzibit:  Yeah, it's an issue....but look, NVidia has the same problems!
> 
> Why not just put your opinion on the subject in your signature, and not post?  The less you post about it not being an issue, the less you'll find others posting that it is.



Seams to work that way.  Nvidias issues didnt get that much play even tho it affect more than just multi-gpu setups.

My reason is its not gonna help much by trolling about it.  It's just making the forum dummer and perpetuating the Green vs Red mentality.

A better example is what Nvidia users did.  They flooded the Nvidia and its Forums for a fix and Nvidia responded 5 months later with drivers that minimized the issue.

Obviously its not a hardware fix since it was apperantly affecting Nvidia both in Non-Vsync and V-sync situations and in Single and Multi-GPU sitiations.

Are there issues fixed ?, No. but you dont see reviewers or as much forum play out of it outside of Nvidias own forum.

Information is there from all the PcPer information has dumped that in single GPU Nvidia has catching up to do to AMD but that not the focus right.  No its multi gpu and the same data is showing how horrid the variance is past 1080p Nvidia at there current "Driver Fixed" state.

Driver releases are changing that for both camps and i suspect will continue to keep changing.

You said it yourself.  AMD is aware of it and is working towards a solution. 

How well served would the forum be if AMD users pointed out that Nvidia has worse variance in single gpu comparasons on every Nvidia news post.  Would they be happy until Nvidia releases a statement on it or even after that provided a time window for improvements.

Eventually those "post" show up by those people.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 22, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> just not as bad as A LOT of people have made it out to be is all.



The reliability monitor shown above disagrees with you. When installing Crossfire affects a system's integrity, there's a HUGE issue.

Crossfire is useless.  Simply, my "qualifications" for what I consider "working" and what I consider "not working" are different than your own. Yet as much as I am critical of AMD, here I sit with multiple AMD GPUs in the system I am typing from right now...and AMD's driver crashes have BSOD'd my system no less than three times already today. Let's forget frame latency, and talk about REAL issues. 



Xzibit said:


> Seams to work that way.  Nvidias issues didnt get that much play even tho it affect more than just multi-gpu setups.




Personally, I don't have any Nvidia hardware, so I have no idea about what issues they might have. But the fact they do or do not have issues does not minimize AMD's issues, for me. It's just simply not relevant to me, since I hate Nvidia anyway.



Please do keep in mind that I am in no way TPU's "spokeperson", My opinions are my own, and do not reflect the opinions of this website, contrary to what EarthDog's link above seems to think.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 22, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Please do keep in mind that I am in no way TPU's "spokeperson", My opinions are my own, and do not reflect the opinions of this website, contrary to what EarthDog's link above seems to think.


Perhaps there was something lost in the English to English translation... nobody stated, inferred, nor alluded to you being a spokesperson of TPU. In fact it clearly says the truth... you are a "reviewer" and "posted a thread" which we linked.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 22, 2013)

Typical fanboy crap. Problems? STFU don't talk about them here! It is ruining my ego.


----------



## Frick (Apr 22, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> The reliability monitor shown above disagrees with you. When installing Crossfire affects a system's integrity, there's a HUGE issue.
> 
> Crossfire is useless.  Simply, my "qualifications" for what I consider "working" and what I consider "not working" are different than your own. Yet as much as I am critical of AMD, here I sit with multiple AMD GPUs in the system I am typing from right now...and AMD's driver crashes have BSOD'd my system no less than three times already today. Let's forget frame latency, and talk about REAL issues.



That is a real issue, but where are the hordes of people experiencing the same thing? It can't be universal as people run crossfire without those issues.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 22, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Perhaps there was something lost in the English to English translation... nobody stated, inferred, nor alluded to you being a spokesperson of TPU. In fact it clearly says the truth... you are a "reviewer" and "posted a thread" which we linked.





Uh...



overclockers.com]TechPowerUP! is also a Big Site and they aren’t running FCAT testing either. Their reviewer cadaveca started a forum thread on the subject and was very blunt and straightforward. While he was obviously expressing strong opinions about CrossfireX said:


> That is a real issue, but where are the hordes of people experiencing the same thing? It can't be universal as people run crossfire without those issues.



I am one of few users here on Windows8. That's why you don't see many others.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 22, 2013)

THIS THREAD IS ABOUT THE AMD HD7990 FFS!!!!!!

Go and squabble elsewhere!!!!!

Somebody moderate the thread please!!!!!!!!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Frick (Apr 22, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I am one of few users here on Windows8. That's why you don't see many others.



Or it means it's not universal. It means we have no way of knowing. Drivers, come!


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 22, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Typical fanboy crap. Problems? STFU don't talk about them here! It is ruining my ego.



I dont want cadaveca to shut-up.  I think hes *FRUSTRATED* that he spent his hard working money on something that should be working better for him.

The information has been put out there and its fact that it should be working better for him since the competition managed to improve it a year earlier.  So it is possible.

I think he is smart enough to know that but when someone frustrated there frusted and thats that. You just cant help it. I think its worse for him cause hes staring at his issue 24/7 <-addict.

I'd go do a WOD or something to cool off.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 22, 2013)

LuLz


You're right, Xzibit. I am pretty frsitrated, so I do have pretty strong feeling about AMD releasing a card that "supports" Crossfire in a way that is fundamental to it's ability to work right. I've waited now 18 months for some nice working 7-series Crossfire drivers, and Win8 drivers since Win8 launched. 


I did take a break for several months... 

Now AMD's kinda saying they are going to fix it...and I am a bit loath to believe them, since there are many many issues here, and the whole frame latency thing is a just part of it. I really hope AMD pulls this off, honestly, and if they do, I'll be one of the first to buy.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 22, 2013)

Sweet jebus... our author took a lot more writing freedom than I thought there Dave... my apologies. Had I seen that before, I would have never let it get published like that. That said, I can see how he that impression however...


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 22, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Sweet jebus... our author took a lot more writing freedom than I thought there Dave... my apologies. Had I seen that before, I would have never let it get published like that.



Heh, It's not a big deal, but I do try to make sure if I raise an issue, it's a real one.  Like Frame Latency.


Sorry, couldn't help myself with that one.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 22, 2013)

Touche kind sir, no doubt its a real issue for some! 

We are looking in to changing that around a bit, for the record...


----------



## Akrian (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the release of this card. It will force ( hopefuly) AMD to fix some of the crossfire issues.  If only we ( crossfire/ trifire quadfire) users could get performance like in BF3, only in every game heh.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 22, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Touche kind sir, no doubt its a real issue for some!
> 
> We are looking in to changing that around a bit, for the record...



Thanks. 


My posts in the forums are all my own, and never reflect any opinion TPU as an entity might have. I am not under the employ of TPU.


Personally, TPU is W1zzard, GPU-Z, and all of us users. When I stop doing board reviews, everything else will continue, and I'll still be a user.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2013)

@cadaveca, earth dog, frick:

I too am running Windows 8 and 7970 crossfire. My cards are overclocked and run 24/7 for WCG, and they only stop when I stop them to game. I said it before: I don't deny the issue of frame latency, and yet I still maintain that it's not as bad as most proclaim, similar to EarthDog's stance. 

I'm not particularly addressing Dave, as he may be more sensitive to things like that (I don't get sick from anything in my system), and/or he may be more attune to noticing slight stuttering. Id also bet that most are not at Dave's level, inclouding myself. I have noticed little things randomly, like minor stutter or whatnot, but nothing that has been major. 

My games don't crash, and my system runs maxed 24/7. My pc rebooted once during the night a while ago while crunching, not sure why, but it hasn't happened again. 

Recently the only issue I had was Crysis 3 crashing a few times, and that turned out to be an unstable overclock. I backed it down 15MHz and it's been fine size.

So tl;dr
My system runs 24/7 and runs well.  Yet, I look forward to the newer drivers from AMD, but til then I'm still fine, as most probably are.

And on topic, I'm stoked for the 7990


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 22, 2013)

qubit said:


> Don't forget that CrossFire runt frame problem. This means that these figures will be totally false and hence real world performance much lower until AMD fix this problem.





> Note that these problems mostly disappear when either *vsync *or just a single card are used.
> 
> Read more: http://www.techngaming.com/home/new...s-card-performance-testing-r748#ixzz2RDdNYn00



Have not run amd cards in some time so I can't really comment on the specifics of the issue. I will say if you're running a multicard solution with the above bolded and underlined setting off, you're going to run into issues. Mafia 2 on 480 sli was nearly unplayable with it off at launch. Flip it on and it ran like butter, still does. Now if you're still getting massive issues with vsync on, then I'd think about swapping. But to me a simple settings change shouldn't justify backlash. 

again haven't run amd since my 2900xt (and tbh I actually loved that card) so I can't speak to current issues. But even with nvidia multicard solutions, you need vsync on.


----------



## Dan848 (Apr 23, 2013)

*AMD DUAL GPUs*



Mathragh said:


> Am I the only one that noticed that both texture and fillrate have more than doubled compared to the 7970 GHz Ed with the same amount of ROPs and a higher clockspeed?
> If these are Tahiti chips like the ones used in the 7950 en 7970 series, they should have a lower texture and pixel fillrate at 1GHz.
> 
> I wonder what they did to the chip for this to be possible(two typos seem highly improbable to me, unless the table is fake ofc)
> ...



Regarding problems only involving non-sync with AMD, I would not have problems for those mentioned problems below because I sync my screen frame rate [60Hz].


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 23, 2013)

nvm


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 23, 2013)

I would love to have that card running in my rig, that´s for shure......
my last two cards where 4870x2 / 6990 and this one will definetly kick greenboys butts !
and yeah the 4870x2 still runs great on latest game titles so it was a good investment. 

may i´m blind but the dual card runs great, never had a chance to compare a dual vs. 2 single of same type GPU´s and didn´t realize micro stutters, btw who has time in e.g. BF3 to fetch it ?! 

i hope W1zzard will get his hands on it asap


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah you run that beats on a 22" monitor... go boy!


----------



## Krneki (Apr 23, 2013)

qubit said:


> Don't forget that CrossFire runt frame problem. This means that these figures will be totally false and hence real world performance much lower until AMD fix this problem.



There is truth here. I wouldn't touch a Crossfire setup until this problem is fixed.

Hardware wise, ATI cards are better, but if you want a reliable experience you pay the extra for Nvidia drivers.


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 23, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Yeah you run that beats on a 22" monitor... go boy!



i also have a 40" FullHD  Samsung, next .....


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 23, 2013)

1080p for 2 7970's... when a single 7870 can do the job... getting warmer.


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 23, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> 1080p for 2 7970's... when a single 7870 can do the job... getting warmer.



why choosing a 409 if u can buy or have the money for a 502..... 
at least i buy em from hard earned money instead of "showing off" with sponsor gifts..... poor world


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 23, 2013)

Why buy a 409 or 502 when you can only drive it in an area with speed limits? Basically, 1080p with such cards are neutering their potential...especially with that CPU being their driver. You would really want to upgrade to IB or Haswell to get the most out of that setup all around. Not to say performance isnt plenty acceptable there anyway, but the FX will hold back CF/SLI setups at the same clocks according to some reviews. Its akin to buying a super car to only drive it in a school zone. Sure its cool to have, there is no doubt we will be poked in the eye by e-peen. 

Note the 1080p results on some games...

EDIT: And note, that is OK to do what you are doing, its just something I personally wouldn't do, no matter how I received the items. Waste is waste, ESPECIALLY if I earned that money and planned to spend it.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 23, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> 1080p for 2 7970's... when a single 7870 can do the job... getting warmer.



Hey I had 1080p for a while with my cards; 35% gpu usage FTW


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 23, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Why buy a 409 or 502 when you can only drive it in an area with speed limits? Basically, 1080p with such cards are neutering their potential...especially with that CPU being their driver. You would really want to upgrade to IB or Haswell to get the most out of that setup all around. Not to say performance isnt plenty acceptable there anyway, but the FX will hold back CF/SLI setups at the same clocks according to some reviews. Its akin to buying a super car to only drive it in a school zone. Sure its cool to have, there is no doubt we will be poked in the eye by e-peen.
> 
> Note the 1080p results on some games...



lol first we have only a few speed limits here in .de, any of your friends which where in service over here will agree, if you old enough, lol..... and if u choose a 502 u know you can crank it up but u don´t need to .....just to know u could if u need it...... this is no "FX" talk here and my conclusion from your output is fanboy talk..... and we are getting of topic

EOF


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 23, 2013)

Lulz, son, the only fanboy is my wallet. Pulling fanboy out of fact...priceless.

ONE 7970 is plenty and there 'if I needed it' at 1080p.

"EOF"


----------



## Frick (Apr 23, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> lol first we have only a few speed limits here in .de, any of your friends which where in service over here will agree, if you old enough, lol..... and if u choose a 502 u know you can crank it up but u don´t need to .....just to know u could if u need it...... this is no "FX" talk here and my conclusion from your output is fanboy talk..... and we are getting of topic
> 
> EOF



Makes no sense if all you do is game. No fanboyism here, just the way it is. That similie doesnt really work here.


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 23, 2013)

all i was saying that i would love to have the card, who not ?  "it will be a greenboy butt kicker" as shown on picture 1st post and as they have shown already with older models, too 

and that i´m still fine with my good old 4870x2 on actual game titles compared to the age/price of that card.... my 6990 is to "new" to tell how long it will last. may till 9990 ? who knows.

this was more like an personal quality/durability rating on choosing such product vs. single or upgrading every modell.... 

if you do CAD/GFX/ARTS, similar stuff or even simple nagios/zabbix monitoring i agree to have as much res as you can but then it might be betta to go on FirePro/GL or equivalent nvidia modell
gaming on 2560x1440 or higher is nice, no doubt but not an explicit musthave to defend the choice of dual cards.

i compared a single 6970, same setup, same Card Vendor, to a 6990 on lotsa game titles, benchmarks on my available resolutions, for me this was the right decision to go on 6990 by it results platform independent, twice a 6970 where same price to a 6990, 2nd thing is if you like to change cooler/fan and or go on wb it´s cheaper should be same on nvidia models aswell, so there is nothing complain about.....

if ppl like such out "of the box" products, let em have it 

cmon

how to know what my card is not for other stuff in use like e.g. crunching....  ? 
instead you get into a "Intel´s product line with ATI based dual GPU" commercial
and picking on a "FX" chip never mentioned by me or compared here in this thread ?
i cannot get the grip.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 23, 2013)

Ghost said:


> There was an article posted here about how they fixed it. But it got pulled. It's been 1.5 years since release of 7970, so AMD should fix that problem anytime soon now. Perhaps during 2nd anniversary.



Wow I just had to look on wikipedia and it has indeed been nearly 1.5 years since they released the 7970 (non ghz) (Jan 12) I'm really glad that they did not release the 8*** series a year later as the 7950/7970 and infact all of the 7*** series are still very capable in their respective market segments.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 23, 2013)

> how to know what my card is not for other stuff in use like e.g. crunching.... ?


Because one would think you would have mentioned it when being poked at with using such horsepower on a 'meager' resolution...and still havent... so you dont. 



> instead you get into a "Intel´s product line with ATI based dual GPU" commercial
> and picking on a "FX" chip never mentioned by me or compared here in this thread ?
> i cannot get the grip.


I think you misunderstood the nature of my reply (no clue about anyone else)... I brought up the FX CPU at times limiting CFx/SLI setups as an FYI, not as a dig at all on the CPU. It is what it is. It seemed to me that you were looking at buying it and I had intended to show you what would be best for that particular setup. I'm not a fanboy, in fact quite the antithesis of such a thing. I took an informative angle and got 'fanboy' thrown in my face, LOL! My apologies if I was unclear in my motives here.

Anyhoo, EOF and end OT and all that already can we?


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 23, 2013)

shure m8


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 24, 2013)

*Benchmark - AMD 7990 Review*

First AMD 7990 Review is up

Benchmark - AMD 7990 Review (_In Russian_)


----------



## radrok (Apr 24, 2013)

NDA should lift in like 10 minutes

Come on TPU give us some nekkid PCB shots... :O

I'm such a fanboy of AMD dual GPU cards it's tempting me.


----------

